
Google docker registry (GCR) seems to be down - itielshwartz
Push seems to the registry give: 
&#x27;&#x27;&#x27;received unexpected HTTP status: 503 Service Unavailable&#x27;&#x27;&#x27;<p>Status page says all is OK: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.cloud.google.com&#x2F;
======
lhopki01
Event Start: 1 hour ago

Affected Products: Cloud Services

Description: We've received a report of an issue with Google Cloud Functions
as of Tuesday, 2018-09-04 04:51 US/Pacific. We will provide more information
by Tuesday, 2018-09-04 05:30 US/Pacific.

------
itielshwartz
Now the status page has been updated:
[https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/storage/18003](https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/storage/18003)

------
lhopki01
We also can't access it and we're also getting some weirdness with google dns.

~~~
itielshwartz
"""We've received a report of an issue with Google Cloud Storage as of
Tuesday, 2018-09-04 04:22 US/Pacific. We will provide more information by
Tuesday, 2018-09-04 05:00 US/Pacific. Start time 4 September 2018 at 14:22:27
UTC+3"""

~~~
lhopki01
Where are you seeing this? Status page is still all green for us.

~~~
itielshwartz
Some some post it on the google slack channel

------
pcunite
Any connection to this and Microsoft's issue today?

------
rstuart
Also being hit with this issue from cloud builder.

------
angadn
Down for the last couple hours!

